# Backup Camera - Revisited



## slickaroo

Have you noticed how inexpesive the wireless camera & recievers are?
I got a wireless color day/ infared at night camera with the reciever on Ebay for $10 plus $20 shipping. I picked up a 5" B&W 12volt for tv $20 to use in the cab for my monitor. I have the camera set up in my back window ledge on velcro so I can use it elsewhere if I want. Its nice being able to see whats behind you only you have to realize it is not in mirror image so if something is on the right its really on the left. Thats ok though for a $50 investment. Helps in backing in your campspot too







.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Very cool, Slickaroo!









I was looking at some wireless camera setups designed for baby monitoring to use the same way. That unit was going to come in at about $300 complete









I think I will take a look at E-Bay!

I was figuring I would have a setup in the rear window of the Outback, and also a mount on the top of my tailgate pointing at the hitch.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308

slickaroo,

Sounds like a good idea and a Great price!!


----------



## johnp

I had one on my motorhome they are great help. I don't see to many on trailers but now that the wireless ones are cheap you might see a few more.

John


----------



## Thor

$50 Bucks!!!!!!

Gotta love eBay









Thor


----------



## Allsixofus

What did you search for on ebay... everything I see it big bucks...

Thanks
Scott


----------



## slickaroo

Allsixofus said:


> What did you search for on ebay... everything I see it big bucks...
> 
> Thanks
> Scott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]62628[/snapback]​


Try pasting and copying the following description on your ebay search.
NIGHT VISION WIRELESS SPY VIDEO SECURITY CAMERA GOLD
I don't know why this sellers cameras go so cheap. It was even delivered in four days after I paid.


----------



## HootBob

Nice slickaroo
I often thought about one 
That would be nice to know who's right behind you when towing









Don


----------



## BoaterDan

slickaroo said:


> Try pasting and copying the following description on your ebay search.
> NIGHT VISION WIRELESS SPY VIDEO SECURITY CAMERA GOLD
> I don't know why this sellers cameras go so cheap. It was even delivered in four days after I paid.
> [snapback]62647[/snapback]​


Have you verified that it actually works? That price just seems too good to be true.


----------



## PDX_Doug

slickaroo,

What are the voltages you need for this? I see the camera has a 9V adaptor, but what about the receiver?

Also, is there any indication that the camera is waterproof?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon

I need one installed on my TITAN! (yea, I backed over a mailbox)

I'm looking for something a little more permanent. I thought about this type setup, as I already use the X-10 Spy Cam at home. (Daycare)

There are some nice ones out there...but they cost WAY more than your version! Good idea!


----------



## slickaroo

The camera came with a 9volt plug for using the little snap on 9v batteries and a ac wall converter. The reciever has a ac converter to 12 volts (but the reciever box does say 9v where it plugs into???) So here is what I did.
I went to wally world and bought two 12 volt cigerette lighter plug adapters that adapt from 12v to several different settings you can choose. I set them both to nine volt even though the ac converter for the reciever was 12v. It seems to work on 12v or 9v but I dont want to fry it just in case. 
I wired in a auxilary power plug from one of the back 12 volt lights in camper.
I used velcro to hold the camera onto the back window ledge on inside and plug in into the power outlet. Inside the cab I have a 5" 12volt Black & white tv with the reciever straped to top of tv. This setup works well . the only negative I can say is that when I make turns the picture breaks up a little because of signal interferance I guess and because of it being inside the glass when the infared nighttime view comes on it just shows a glare in the glass from the infared sensors. If you have a colored monitor it works in full color. You also have to keep in mind that for it to look like it would in your rearview, you would have to look at your monitor in your rearview mirror. I jus like knowing whats back there, its supprising what you see in your monitor that you never see in your side mirrors.


----------



## cookie9933

action Great idea and super price.I hope DH







sees this post







. Our Outback could hide 20 kids behind her








Great Outbacker Sharing






















Jan


----------



## 2500Ram

I hope I wasn't the one outbidding an Outbacker but just won one on ebay for $15.00 Plus shipping $16.99 I think. Curious on the setup now but will wait and play for a little first.









The search on ebay leads you to the camera, there are still 5 or so (I'm sure there are tons more) left on ebay for biding. NIGHT VISION WIRELESS SPY VIDEO SECURITY CAMERA GOLD
Or here http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?f...ITY+CAMERA+GOLD

Just looked and there are now 10, supply is not ending soon.

Bill.


----------



## NDJollyMon

Let us know how they work!


----------



## Devildog

Good deal, I will definitely be checking it out. 5 min's left, it is at $11.50 and $17.99 shipping.


----------



## caleb22

I just got one of them too...have to try this thing out.


----------



## GlenninTexas

Another recent thread asked about tools for helping hitch up the tv to the tt. I'll bet one of these cameras mounted temporarily on your tv bumper would help a lot.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## PDX_Doug

Just nabbed one of these puppies off E-Bay for $16.50 (+ 17.99 S/H!).
Hopefully I will be able to wire it into the nav system screen in the Titan.
I have seen the equipment to do this elsewhere.

Whew! Its been awhile since I did a mod!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sluggo54

slickaroo said:


> Have you noticed how inexpesive the wireless camera & recievers are?
> I got a wireless color day/ infared at night camera with the reciever on Ebay for $10 plus $20 shipping. I picked up a 5" B&W 12volt for tv $20 to use in the cab for my monitor. I have the camera set up in my back window ledge on velcro so I can use it elsewhere if I want. Its nice being able to see whats behind you only you have to realize it is not in mirror image so if something is on the right its really on the left. Thats ok though for a $50 investment. Helps in backing in your campspot too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> [snapback]62598[/snapback]​


Cameras are available at Harbor Freight for about $30 up, depending on B-W or Color, waterproof, etc...

Slug


----------



## 2500Ram

Has anyone received a "real" email from this company? I've received 2 form auto replies once I won the auction and again when I paid. I've read the feedback and it's 98% I was just wondering if anyone has the email that it was shipped yet. I know I'm impatient but I payed for something 2 shipping days ago and still have no "it's been shipped" email or a response from my first email 2 days ago for shipping costs. PayPal took care of the shipping for me but...


----------



## slickaroo

2500Ram said:


> Has anyone received a "real" email from this company? I've received 2 form auto replies once I won the auction and again when I paid. I've read the feedback and it's 98% I was just wondering if anyone has the email that it was shipped yet. I know I'm impatient but I payed for something 2 shipping days ago and still have no "it's been shipped" email or a response from my first email 2 days ago for shipping costs. PayPal took care of the shipping for me but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]63334[/snapback]​


I never recieved email from them but recived camera in four days in Tennessee.


----------



## 2500Ram

Cool, maybe I'll have something to play with over the weekend then.

This isn't my truck but the exact model and year.

I'm hoping the LCD isn't too expensive this one is a DVD player as well.


----------



## PDX_Doug

I have not received the 'shipped' e-mail either. Just keeping my fingers crossed!

Here is a link to another monitor solution I found on TitanTalk: Visor Monitor.
As the link suggests, it mounts to your sun visor. Looks like a pretty clean installation.









Question for Slickaroo: Do you have any control over the frequency or 'channel' the radio link uses? As cheap as these are, I could see mounting multiple cameras, if you could switch between them.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Allsixofus

How are you going to power the system... the camera? receiver? I could easily connect the receiver to one of my portable DVD players but not sure about the power connections for the camera and receiver...

Thanks
Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug

Scott,

My understanding is that both the camera and receiver will run on 9 volts. The camera even comes with a 9V battery (you know, the little square guys)connection cable. How long they will run on a single battery remains to be seen.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Allsixofus

Most of the ads I saw listed on eBay do not include the 9V connector.. I assume you could buy them at RadioShack... curiousity has me considering one... I like the backing up on the jack idea too..

Scott


----------



## 2500Ram

Allsixofus said:


> Most of the ads I saw listed on eBay do not include the 9V connector.. I assume you could buy them at RadioShack... curiousity has me considering one... I like the backing up on the jack idea too..
> 
> Scott
> [snapback]63468[/snapback]​


Everyone I've looked at includes the adapter for the camera, not the receiver. You will need a 12v dc adapter for that if you don't already have one.

Bill.


----------



## Guest

Got mine Saturday, and played around with it a little. To answer some of the questions: It comes with the ac adapters for both the camera and the receiver. The receiver also comes with a 9volt baterry adapter. The camera runs on 12vdc. It should be very easy to make an adapter to use the trailer hitch power plug for backing/hook-up of the tow vehicle. I'm thinking of ganging together some AA battery holders for a portable power pack.

The system works much better than I thought that it would, considering the price. Night vision was great, and the resolution was pretty good in color mode in full daylight. The camera frequency does not have an external adjustment. It operates in the 1.2 gig band. You have to adjust the receiver to tune it to the camera. The camera has a ring of IR LEDs for night vision illumination, and they are turned on automatically by a light sensor. I just mention this because I think that the camera will probably suck a lot more juice in night vision mode than in daylight mode.

I wound up paying 35.50 for my set, including shipping. It's worth that to me just for the toy value.









Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## 2500Ram

Sensai said:


> It's worth that to me just for the toy value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Camping,
> Gary
> [snapback]63756[/snapback]​


I just got mine and agree with everything Sensai said. Our house is dark so I couldn't really play too much with the color but WOW is the IR GREAT. I took the camera to a totally dark room, no windows. All house lights are off and you can see picture perfect.

I don't know how many here have little one's but this is a perfect mod for the moms that hear every sound the little one makes at night, and then has to check. Picture quality was great up to about 5" on IR mode, putting camera on face.

I am not regretting the purchase $34 with shipping, fun factor for me and my 5 yr old is huge, but have reservations on the width distance left to right from the rear window for backing on the camper (I could be totally wrong, not the first time) but from my little playing it's a focus camera, so distance from about 10' beyond is what you see. Again I just got the camera about 30 minutes ago and will play with the camper hopefully this weekend.

Will report
Bill.

Bill.


----------



## Thor

One small favour to ask from a guy who has been hiding in the shadows on this thread. Please post some pics of your set-up. I'm starting to get the toy fever.

Thanks
Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug

Just received my camera today (It took UPS longer to get it from our local depot 4 miles away, than from the Right to thte Left Coast!).

This thing looks really cool! I can't wait to get it mounted!








Very good image quality, and superb night vision. It will be interesting to see how it adjusts to headlights.

Santa came early!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Deeta

Is this the one you guys all bought?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Wireless-NIGHT-VIS...1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks!

I think I'll hook into my AVIC-D1 in my F150!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Deeta said:


> Is this the one you guys all bought?


That's the one, Deeta!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nickens

Just wanted to make sure we don't bid each other up. I have bids pending on 4 sets from that same vendor on ebay: one for me, two for friends with Outbacks and one for my b.i.l. for his cabover.

Can't wait!


----------



## Deeta

PDX_Doug

Get it mounted yet? Like it?


----------



## Deeta

Nickens:

I will switch to fivestaronline as seller (even though they are probably all the same people!) so we don't bid against each other.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Deeta said:


> PDX_Doug
> 
> Get it mounted yet? Like it?
> [snapback]70824[/snapback]​


Not yet. I am still designing the bracket for the monitor in the cab. I have had it temporarily mounted on the trailer, and it looks like it will work great!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 2500Ram

PDX_Doug said:


> Deeta said:
> 
> 
> 
> PDX_Doug
> 
> Get it mounted yet? Like it?
> [snapback]70824[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet. I am still designing the bracket for the monitor in the cab. I have had it temporarily mounted on the trailer, and it looks like it will work great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]70834[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

How did you mount it in the trailer, I'm assuming in the rear window. I was thinking of using a magnetic mount on the red emergency release that way it's portable that I could stick it on the bumper or tongue of the trailer to back onto the ball.

Bill.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Bill,

I am planning a removable exterior mount up near the center running lights above the slide. The camera is supposed to be waterproof, and it will take it's power feed from the lights. I will also have a second mount designed to cover the hitching process. Will post some pictures when I get it all sorted out.

The reason I am avoiding an inside mount, is the night vision does not work through the window. The I.R. LED's reflect back into the lens and wash the image out.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 2500Ram

Thanks, I guess I didn't know about the LED portion not working though the glass. makes perfect sense though. I've got to get started modding our trailer, there are at least a dozen mods I need to get done before spring.

Bill.


----------



## Nickens

DUH! I forgot to list my ebay handle: ljn95630. I won' t bid you up if you list your ebay handle.


----------



## 2500Ram

Nickens said:


> DUH! I forgot to list my ebay handle: ljn95630. I won' t bid you up if you list your ebay handle.
> [snapback]70854[/snapback]​


I found I got the best prices during the really late night auctions. I would login at about 10 pm look for the auctions ending at about 3AM, put my price in at a max of $25 and go to bed. Be careful and watch how much shipping is on these. One I bought was $18 to ship, the other was $12, still silly money for such a light and small box.

Bill.


----------



## huntr70

Doug.......

Will the camera work with the lights off if you feed from them???

Steve


----------



## CamperAndy

huntr70 said:


> Doug.......
> 
> Will the camera work with the lights off if you feed from them???
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]70859[/snapback]​


It is best to drive/tow with your lights on 24/7. That way if your trailer plug comes out you will see the marker lights go out. This normally happens when pulling out of a gas station or some other tight spot and you really do not want to find out you came un plugged when you need to put on the brakes going down hill. I know many brake controllers show if you are connected but I seldom look at it anymore but I will always see the marker lights in my side mirrors.


----------



## 2500Ram

CamperAndy said:


> It is best to drive/tow with your lights on 24/7. That way if your trailer plug comes out you will see the marker lights go out. This normally happens when pulling out of a gas station or some other tight spot and you really do not want to find out you came un plugged when you need to put on the brakes going down hill. I know many brake controllers show if you are connected but I seldom look at it anymore but I will always see the marker lights in my side mirrors.
> [snapback]70890[/snapback]​


Ditto that. I always drive with the lights on while pulling the TT.

I guess dad taught me something I didn't know he even taught me. DW thought I was crazy for driving with the lights on while we are pulling the TT.

Bill.


----------



## PDX_Doug

I always drive with the lights on when towing, just for safety sake. Anything that draws attention to my rig, or makes it easier to pick-out decreases the risk of an unintentional 'meeting' with a driver that might not otherwise notice that I don't have the maneuverability that he/she might assume.

But then, I usually drive with the lights on when on the freeway anyway, towing or not!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob

I always have my lights on when driving and with the trailer hooked-up
Better to play it safe than sorry

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Does anyone that purchased this device actually have it installed and working?

I think I might have missed something, as the only one I see on ebay now does not have a monitor. Is that correct?

Here is a picture of the one I found on ebay tonight.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Jim,

I have not done the final install on mine yet, but have tried a couple of temporary setups, and it works great.









No, the kit does not include the monitor. I found a 5" LCD color TV at Radio Shack for about $180.00. It is only 1.25" thick, and should mount in cab very easily.

I know the price of the monitor sounds steep, especially compared to the camera kit, but the total for the whole set-up is still way under what you would pay for anything else.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

Another note about this setup...

There is some confusion as to proper voltages. The picture Jim posted shows the 9V battery connected to the camera, and the receiver is clearly marked for a 12V input.

The manual however, clearly states in the text, and shows in the set-up schematic that the 9V goes to the receiver, and the 12V to the camera. A photo of the setup on the box also shows 12V to the camera.

Anybody else with one of these figured that one out yet?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nickens

This is what I plan to use...

http://search.ebay.com//search/search.dll?...e=visor+monitor

Or you could upgrade your stereo and get an in-dash dvd w/ monitor...

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?s...prclo=&saprchi=

any other ideas?


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Doug,

Does the image stay reversed in the monitor or does it look correctly?

kevin


----------



## PDX_Doug

hurricaneplumber said:


> Doug,
> 
> Does the image stay reversed in the monitor or does it look correctly?
> 
> kevin
> [snapback]71533[/snapback]​


The image is reversed, but your brain adjusts for it pretty well. In fact, when backing, the reversed image should tend to cancel out your natural tendency to steer the wrong way. The way I see it, any view of what is going on behind my Outback is a he** of a lot better than what I have had previously!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Deeta

Just bot mine. I lucked out and got it for $19.50 by sniping _jkemka_ and _thrashingwino_ (I hope that's no one here!) at the last minute.

I plan on connecting the receiver into my Pioneer AVIC-D1 for the monitoring. The AVIC allows for the camera to come on automatically on the monitor full-screen when it "auto senses" the camera which comes on with the backup lights if powered through them and manually when on the trailer in a half-screen mode with the other half being the NAV map.

I'm going to try some sort of temp mounts so I can keep it on my F150's back bumber for a backup view when not towing and quickly pop onto the back of the trailer (after I've used it to hitch up) to use while underway.

The AVIC allows for the camera to come on automatically on the monitor full-screen when it "auto senses" the camera which comes on with the backup lights if powered through them and manually when on the trailer in a half-screen mode with the other half being the NAV map.

Cool huh!


----------



## 2500Ram

PDX_Doug said:


> Another note about this setup...
> 
> There is some confusion as to proper voltages. The picture Jim posted shows the 9V battery connected to the camera, and the receiver is clearly marked for a 12V input.
> 
> The manual however, clearly states in the text, and shows in the set-up schematic that the 9V goes to the receiver, and the 12V to the camera. A photo of the setup on the box also shows 12V to the camera.
> 
> Anybody else with one of these figured that one out yet?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]71508[/snapback]​


On a different board I visit sometimes







to make everything easier they run both camera and receiver on 12v. No problems with the voltage on the receiver so far. I plan to tap into the TT 12v battery for the camera and use a small inverter in the TV and just plug in the 9v transformer in hiding everything under the dash. I will post up pictures as the install happens but it's going to be a few months. I'm currently looking for a portable DVD player with an option of a video input, best of both worlds, the kids can watch there movies and I can then use it for a backup LCD.

Bill.


----------



## Deeta

I bought this: http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4288266

Both the DVD player and aux screen (which can only be powered by the DVD player while on AC or car cord, not the DVD's battery) have audio/video inputs so they should work with the camera receiver outputs.

Walmart.com shows out of stock but some stores may still have them. One of the local stores had them so I picked it up for my birthday last week! WM.com shows a Polaroid dual unit now that may work but I haven't looked at the specs since I have to go paint the fence now







- DW is WAITING!


----------



## BaseCamp

If you have NOT purchased your setup yet....

Fry's Electronics have a great sale sunny on these equipment in today's ad.

Swann 2.4GHz wireless camera and 4 channel receiver. Like the equipment shown on this topic previously, it can use 9V or 110V. It is a pin hole camera therefore it only need a 1/2" hole for a permanent installation or a base for temp removable installation. Range is 100 meters. Regular price was $99.99, onsale for $39.99.

http://www.swann.com.au/show_item.php?item=164

Swann Mobile View. This looks really neat. It is a small unit about the size of a small transitor radio or a little thinker than a PDA. It has a 2.5" color screen and can be used to pickup up to 4 2.4GHz wireless cameras. It is portable so you can walk around with it, set it on the console, take it inside the trailer, take it with you on a walk, etc. It also has a built-in speaker for audio monitoring. Comes with a base that charges the unit. Regular price was $199.99, onsale for $159.99.

http://www.swann.com.au/show_item.php?item=182

Q-See Outdoor Color camera. Nice and small but it is wired. Regular price was $34.99, onsale for $14.99.

I just purchased these and they seem to be pretty well stock right now. Hope to find some time this weekend to play with it.

Have fun
BaseCamp


----------



## PDX_Doug

Very nice BaseCamp!

What is Fry's selling these for?

Does the camera have night vision? It does not look big enough to have any IR LED's?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BaseCamp

The sale price I listed in my post is what Fry's is selling for. It's a combination of price off and rebates. I look forward to playing with the hand held receiver. The camera is not IR, but it says the receiver can be used with upto 4 2.4GHz cameras (most other brands also).

I notice you're in Beaverton. I've up to the Wilsonville store many times. The sale is in today's sale paper.

BaseCamp


----------



## Guest

Doug, (and other interested parties)
I liked the first one so much that I got another one. Same outfit, same everything, but when I got it the book (if you can call it that) was different. They reverse the camera/reciever voltages in the latest one that I got. I did a little experimentation, and found that both cameras and both recievers work perfectly well on 12 volts.
Just thought that you might want to know.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug

Thanks Gary!









I suspected as much. I guess I need to get to work on these puppies!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tatsharleys

Yeah I have a back up camera it called my wife !!!!


----------



## 2500Ram

tatsharleys said:


> Yeah I have a back up camera it called my wife !!!!
> [snapback]78482[/snapback]​


I have that kind as well but it didn't work too well. I'll stick with a camera setup.

Bill.


----------



## fishingmarlin

I did a little research on the lcd's that slide out of the cassette deck. Unfortunately I cannot find anything under $400. My father-in-law has one on his RV that slides out with a touch screen, its pretty sweet!

I on the other hand want to get away with something a lot cheaper. Might try and get the camera and hook it to my laptop. Since I already have an older laptop I don't really use anymore this might work out perfect.


----------



## pjb2cool

I LOVE this site..







.WOW...







I just finished a fast paced last 45 seconds on e-bay and WON!!! Total price for wireless spy camera $41.00 including shipping...Doesn't take much to excite me







...Now for the big question...I can get free from work a 5" cctv monitor, it only plugs into the wall-is there any way to make it work in the Titan- or should I just go buy a different monitor??? Thanks again to this awesome web site...


----------



## 7heaven

I'll have to settle for the DW back-up camera for now....it's been working pretty well so far.


----------



## PDX_Doug

pjb2cool,

You could get a DC to AC inverter (try RadioShack)that would supply the correct power to the monitor, but I think there are other options that are better.

Does your Titan have the nav system? If so, there are a couple of options available in the aftermarket to run the image through that screen.

Also, there are a number of small LCD monitors available that have 12VDC power options.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## LateralG

PDX_Doug said:


> pjb2cool,
> 
> You could get a DC to AC inverter (try RadioShack)that would supply the correct power to the monitor, but I think there are other options that are better.
> 
> Does your Titan have the nav system? If so, there are a couple of options available in the aftermarket to run the image through that screen.
> 
> Also, there are a number of small LCD monitors available that have 12VDC power options.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]94419[/snapback]​


Are there any for the 2006 Explorer/Mountaineer which have factory OE Nav. system made by Pioneer?


----------



## Devildog

Here we go again, I am about to hit the old E-bay again and start bidding, I stopped the bidding back before Christmas and lost interest. Like others have said, my current back up system, the DW, does not work that good!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Gary,

I would guess there are. I will see if I can track down the manufacturers for you. I'm sure if they do the Titan, they do others as well.

If you currently have a backup camera as part of your nav system (as many do now), it is a very easy switch, and you will only need a minimal amount of hardware. If you are like me, and do not have that, it's going to run around $250.00.

Not cheap, but what a sweet mod!









For now, I have picked up a small LCD monitor of the same approximate size as the in-dash nav monitor. The idea is to mount it just below, so that I have the use of both the map and the rear camera without having to switch back and forth between them on one screen. We will see how that works.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

tatsharleys said:


> Yeah I have a back up camera it called my wife !!!!
> [snapback]78482[/snapback]​


Whew...was she looking over your shoulder when you typed that out?

Now that she is gone, tell us how you really back up.


----------



## HootBob

PDX_Doug said:


> For now, I have picked up a small LCD monitor of the same approximate size as the in-dash nav monitor. The idea is to mount it just below, so that I have the use of both the map and the rear camera without having to switch back and forth between them on one screen. We will see how that works.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]94437[/snapback]​


Sounds cool Doug let us know how it works









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug

HootBob said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> For now, I have picked up a small LCD monitor of the same approximate size as the in-dash nav monitor. The idea is to mount it just below, so that I have the use of both the map and the rear camera without having to switch back and forth between them on one screen. We will see how that works.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]94437[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds cool Doug let us know how it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]94492[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I will do that... If I ever get the time to fabricate the required brackets!
Maybe I will have them in time for the rally...
Nah, probably not!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## pjb2cool

PDX_Doug said:


> pjb2cool,
> 
> You could get a DC to AC inverter (try RadioShack)that would supply the correct power to the monitor, but I think there are other options that are better.
> 
> Does your Titan have the nav system? If so, there are a couple of options available in the aftermarket to run the image through that screen.
> 
> Also, there are a number of small LCD monitors available that have 12VDC power options.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]94419[/snapback]​


Doug, thanks for your suggestion. I opted to not get the nav system...Being a woman I can ASK for directions














I will try Radioshack this weekend after I search e-bay some more...Thanks again...P.J.


----------



## PDX_Doug

P.J.,

This is the unit I bought from Radio Shack. It is not mounted yet, but I have had it set up with the camera at the back of the trailer, and it works great.

5" LCD TV

The silver/gray plastic even matches the Titan dash close enough that it does not look half bad!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon

I'm still backing up by sound. When I hear the tailgate crush in....I stop.


----------



## tdvffjohn

It would put my DW out of a job. I tell her to yell if I get close to something







The silence is























John


----------



## HootBob

tdvffjohn said:


> It would put my DW out of a job. I tell her to yell if I get close to something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The silence is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]94775[/snapback]​


Same here John 
But I was thinking to use during travel so I can see someone sneeking up on me









Don


----------



## Thor

tdvffjohn said:


> It would put my DW out of a job. I tell her to yell if I get close to something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The silence is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]94775[/snapback]​


John

You are killing me























Or just sell your current TV and buy a 07 GMC with back-up camera









Might be cheaper in the long run.
















Thor


----------



## pjb2cool

http://www.etronics.com/product.asp?stk_co...rpc=&catid=5795]Legacy LM56 5.6" Color LCD Monitor w/ Front Controls[/URL]

This is NO April Fools' joke.








I found this to use as the monitor in the Titan. I hope y'all can pull it up and check it out.







After searching all week long, this was the best bang for the buck.







Now the whole back-up system was less than $125.00.







If it works, it will be well worth it...If it doesn't work, I've spent more for less before...Have a great weekend... sunny


----------



## PDX_Doug

pjb2cool,

That looks like a pretty nice monitor. Similar to what I got, except without the speakers on the sides (therefore a better choice!).

Where/how do you plan on mounting it? I'm still debating that issue myself.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## pjb2cool

I hope to mount it in the dashboard where the pre-cutout for my non-existent Nav system is.There is this rubber piece that snaps out, I was thinking of maybe velcro, or something like it. And when not in use I will put the rubber piece back.







I just bought the monitor, it has yet to arrive at my doorstep.







Waiting is the hardest part. Will keep you posted, and have a great week...


----------



## Dreamtimers

pjb2cool said:


> http://www.etronics.com/product.asp?stk_co...rpc=&catid=5795]Legacy LM56 5.6" Color LCD Monitor w/ Front Controls[/URL]
> 
> This is NO April Fools' joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this to use as the monitor in the Titan. I hope y'all can pull it up and check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After searching all week long, this was the best bang for the buck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the whole back-up system was less than $125.00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it works, it will be well worth it...If it doesn't work, I've spent more for less before...Have a great weekend... sunny
> [snapback]97494[/snapback]​


PJ

Does this monitor have the ability to flip the image L/R/upside down like some of the other Legacy monitors. If so, its about perfect.

Dave


----------



## PDX_Doug

Dave,

I just did some google searches on this monitor, and found one on E-bay that indicates it does do image reversal (up/down and left/right).

Hmm... May have to get me one of these!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 2500Ram

Very interested in that monitor as well. I googled and verified what Doug said about left right up down paging.

Anyone able to find a manual online. I think that's the perfect fit for my truck.

Bill.


----------



## 2500Ram

Well I searched and searched but couldn't find a manual anywhere on the net.

So to check things out I had to order one







$75 with shipping.

I'll report when it comes in. Hopefully before the weekend.

That eBay add was the only reference I could find with the paging left right up down, hoping it will but doubting it after my search.

Bill.


----------



## 2500Ram

Well I installed the etronics monitor this weekend in the truck with the wireless camera from eBay listed in this thread.

1st impressions, yes it works but could be MUCH better spend your money on a better monitor. The monitor does not have the capability to switch left to right or up and down. These are refurbished and "they" pulled the circuit board that had that control to cut the cost. It also says full color, if sepia is a color than I guess they aren't lying. So it will sit on the back bumper or tail gate and let me back onto the ball. I still need to run wires to the back of the camper but should work at that distance. I hard wired everything using 1/2amp quick blow fuses using the existing 110v connectors on both the receiver and camera to the running lights circuit on the truck, that part works flawlessly but the display is a big








Mounted the camera on a heavy magnet so it's portable from bumper to bumper. Cruising down the street I think the antenna on the camera catches some wind and moves causing flickering in the image. Gonna try to make the antenna ridged and see if that helps any.

Total cost is in the neighborhood of $115 for everything so for the price I can't complain.

I'll try to get some pics later today and post.

Bill.


----------



## CamperAndy

The magnet may interfere with the camera. See how the color is without the magnet.


----------



## 2500Ram

CamperAndy said:


> The magnet may interfere with the camera. See how the color is without the magnet.
> [snapback]100324[/snapback]​


That was my first thought, no change with or without the magnet, camera works great on the house TV but the lcd display is fine for black and white only. I've got some pics I'm uploading.

Stay tuned.

Bill.

Edit for pictures.

Up close of display.










Console with added coffee stains

















Picture of camera on tail gate. This is the only position I can see the ball with my hitch/ball setup.










Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

2500Ram....that is a nice setup. If I tried to do that in my Suburban I'd get that "what the heck are you thinking" look from the DW. She thinks I've lost my marbles when I break out the GPS.


----------



## HootBob

Looks good bill
Definately make hooking up easier









Don


----------



## CamperAndy

Bill - If you turned the camera upside down the ball would show from the top of the screen but would be the right way around so when backing up, left would actually be left, or am I all turned around????


----------



## PDX_Doug

CamperAndy said:


> Bill - If you turned the camera upside down the ball would show from the top of the screen but would be the right way around so when backing up, left would actually be left, or am I all turned around????
> [snapback]100469[/snapback]​











Whoa! Andy... It's way too early in the morning!
That just makes my head hurt.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio

Nice setup. I got to get me one of those monitors. I have some wireless cameras and a receiver. All I need is the monitor and I would be in business. Hey-- Tax Refund Came!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Bill,

Sorry to hear that monitor did not work out better, The unit i got from Radio Shack seems to be pretty good with the color, but is physically pretty large (with integral side speakers). Also, no image flip on this one either.

I guess for now, I will stick with it!

Thanks for the review.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham

Did anybody ever get a system that they really like and USE?
I am interested in putting in a backup camera for hitching up.

Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper

snsgraham said:


> Did anybody ever get a system that they really like and USE?
> I am interested in putting in a backup camera for hitching up.
> 
> Scott


Yea...seem to remember a lot of talk about this last winter (something about buying them on eBay), but I don't remember seeing any great reviews after they were installed.


----------



## s'more

I see that there was a thread on wireless backup cameras started in Nov '05, and that there was alot of interest, and that alot of you guys purchased some camera/monitor setups.

The last post on the original thread was from Oregon Camper asking for feedback, but got no response. He and I are probably the only OBers without this handy gadget.

I was surprised at how affordable some of the setups were, even a year (or so) ago. Sounds like some of you got setup for $30 - $40. But do they work ?

Our local Costco has a model that includes the camera and 2.5" color monitor for $89.99 . Don't have the brand/ model right now, next time I go I'll write it down and check them out online. I searched Costco's website but couldn't find it listed there.

So, for those of you who purchased yours last year, how many of them were installed, and how do you like them ???

Thanks, Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug

Mark,

I'm embarrassed to say, mine is still sitting on my workbench along with the monitor I bought for it. In my defense, the installation I am envisioning is going to require some specially machined parts, and I just have not had the time.

That said, I have had the camera attached on a trial basis, and it looks like it is going to work very well.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe

Are most of you installing these on the back of the TV or the TT? Would it work on the TT?
I too saw this at Costco for $89.99 and am tempted...


----------



## Karma

I installed one of the wireless Costco 2.5 inch camera / monitor combos and can report the following:
-the image is a little shaky when backing up due to the signal transmission rate being a little weak which means it is effected greatly by any movement, the same as a cell phone camera;
-The fish eye camera offers such a wide angle that it's a little over-whelming to look at as it presents quite a wide view;
-The camera has no night vision, but does pick up objects that are well lit up by the reverse lights;
-the range of the wireless camera is 25 feet, which means putting it on the back of the TT wouldn't work;
-It comes on with the reverse lights which then triggers the monitor to come on, but the monitor can also be turned on by other signals such as cell phones etc., so you want to make sure you hook up the monitor to the fuse panel and not just the cigarette lighter, as the lighter has a constant source of power and the monitor can drain your battery;
-the main value in the system seems to be checking what's behind the TV when shifting into reverse, but isn't useful for navigating in reverse due to the jumpy image and fish-eye perspective; and
-the fish-eye perspective makes it a little difficult to judge depth, which means it's value as a hitching aid is limited. 
Am I glad we got one, yes, because it does do what it claims, which is it provides the driver with a view of what's behind the TV before commencing to reverse -- good for avoiding driving over things that are behind the TV and out of the line of sight of the driver.
Now, all of this is feedback I've gained from my DW, who is the sole driver of our rig. I've solicited opinions from others as well, but being blind myself, I can't speak definitively. 
cheers,


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I already use a tablet PC for my GPS...I'm thinking I might just install one or two (truck and trailer) of those wireless PC camera's. They seem to be very cheap these days...


----------



## s'more

I picked up a Backup Camera kit today at Costco, but haven't opened it yet. After reading todays post from Karma, I think I'll take it back. 
It sounds like those who paid half as much got a better functioning device. I wish more of them would chime in on if they are still pleased with the performance of their units.

The one at Costco is $90, unless you buy it direct from the distributor, then it's $140. Can be seen at http://www.roadmasterusa.com/backupcamera_vr3.php , very little information available though.

Hey Jim, I mean Oregon Camper, I see on their website that they are going to be at the CES in Las Vegas Jan. 8-11.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper

s said:


> I picked up a Backup Camera kit today at Costco, but haven't opened it yet. After reading todays post from Karma, I think I'll take it back.
> It sounds like those who paid half as much got a better functioning device. I wish more of them would chime in on if they are still pleased with the performance of their units.
> 
> The one at Costco is $90, unless you buy it direct from the distributor, then it's $140. Can be seen at http://www.roadmasterusa.com/backupcamera_vr3.php , very little information available though.
> 
> Hey Jim, I mean Oregon Camper, I see on their website that they are going to be at the CES in Las Vegas Jan. 8-11.
> 
> Mark


Thanks for that...I will check them out next week while I'm there.


----------



## RizFam

I just bought one for the DH for Christmas for the OB. It is the VR3 Color LCD Wireless Back-Up Camera & has kid alert & wide angle viewing. Doesn't say anything about night view. Monitor mounts to visor or dash, camera mounts to License plate. $100. bucks at Wal-Mart. We couldn't get the back-up camera on the Yukon, so we are going to put this camera on the Yukon for now to see if it is any good.
I'll let you all know.

I plan on getting fog lights for the back of the OB as back-up lights, so night vision really wasn't a concern when I purchased this.

Tami


----------



## 2500Ram

s said:


> I wish more of them would chime in on if they are still pleased with the performance of their units.
> Mark


I guess I'm one of them







You can see my setup on page 6 of this thread with pictures dated April 10th.

I'm still happy with the setup but it seems to be getting harder to tune the frequency of the camera or the cheap LCD display is going. I'm sure the freeze and thaw cycle isn't helping the monitor any. The install was pretty easy and it does make hitching the TT a breeze. I can move the camera to the rear of the TT while driving but found that more distracting looking at the monitor and the mirrors all the time. It is handy for backing into a camp site though. So to sum up 8 months of use the camera is fine, spend more money on a better monitor/display.

Good luck.

Bill.


----------



## s'more

RizFam said:


> We couldn't get the back-up camera on the Yukon, so we are going to put this camera on the Yukon ...
> Tami


Tami, is that what you _meant_ to say ?









And thanks to 2500Ram, for responding.









Mark


----------



## mswalt

I'm not so technologically adroit, so I just strap the DW on the back of the Outback with a walkie-talkie. Works for me!









Although, we still have some trouble with moving "left" or "right". Her right or my right? Her left or my left? Can't quite get that figured out yet.

Mark


----------



## lafpd04

Check ebay for this item too. Its made for vehicles so that you dont have to rig any wires to the battery.
WIRELESS BACKUP COLOR SECURITY CAMERA

I have seen them at Walmart for $100. I dont have one yet, but plan on getting this exact model. Good Luck


----------



## Oregon_Camper

s said:


> We couldn't get the back-up camera on the Yukon, so we are going to put this camera on the Yukon ...
> Tami


Tami, is that what you _meant_ to say ?









And thanks to 2500Ram, for responding.









Mark
[/quote]

I think she meant the Yukon she just bought didn't offer the backup camera as an option, so she is going to add this after market camera to her new Yukon.


----------



## 2500Ram

Fourwinds said:


> Check ebay for this item too. Its made for vehicles so that you dont have to rig any wires to the battery.
> WIRELESS BACKUP COLOR SECURITY CAMERA
> 
> I have seen them at Walmart for $100. I dont have one yet, but plan on getting this exact model. Good Luck


Don't quote me but I believe a member had this type of setup and didn't like it. I'll try to find the post and reply.

I truly believe you get what you pay for as far as backup cameras. Mine is OK but like stated before the display is going bad and the color was never good on the display to begin with. The wireless camera so far (knock on wood) works perfectly.

Bill.


----------



## HootBob

RizFam said:


> I just bought one for the DH for Christmas for the OB. It is the VR3 Color LCD Wireless Back-Up Camera & has kid alert & wide angle viewing. Doesn't say anything about night view. Monitor mounts to visor or dash, camera mounts to License plate. $100. bucks at Wal-Mart. We couldn't get the back-up camera on the Yukon, so we are going to put this camera on the Yukon for now to see if it is any good.
> I'll let you all know.
> 
> I plan on getting fog lights for the back of the OB as back-up lights, so night vision really wasn't a concern when I purchased this.
> 
> Tami


Tami let me kown how it works
I was looking at the same one but just debating

Don


----------



## skippershe

Oregon_Camper said:


> We couldn't get the back-up camera on the Yukon, so we are going to put this camera on the Yukon ...
> Tami


Tami, is that what you _meant_ to say ?









And thanks to 2500Ram, for responding.









Mark
[/quote]

I think she meant the Yukon she just bought didn't offer the backup camera as an option, so she is going to add this after market camera to her new Yukon.
[/quote]

Thanks for clearing that up, after re-reading it, I'm sure that's what she meant


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> Thanks for clearing that up, after re-reading it, I'm sure that's what she meant


No problem...


----------



## RizFam

s said:


> We couldn't get the back-up camera on the Yukon, so we are going to put this camera on the Yukon ...
> Tami


Tami, is that what you _meant_ to say ?









Mark
[/quote]

I'm sorry that didn't come out the way that I wanted it to








We wanted the Nav System with back-up camera in the new truck. But because the 3/4 ton Yukon XL w/ the 4:10 rear was a difficult find. We settled for one that had almost everything we wanted minus the Nav Sys w/ the back-up camera. Thanks Jim & Dawn for your clarifications.









Yes Don, I'll let you know what I think.

Tami


----------



## tripphammer

I went to Costco this afternoon to pick up one of the backup cameras. They didn't have any..







. However one of the Costco folks found it in another store for me and I was able to call my brother and have him pick it up for me. According to the guy, this item is not stocked in every Costco; however they can look it up and find a nearby Costco that has them and how many they have














. So all is not lost if you can't find it in the Costco nearest you.
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## Thor

I say forget the after market.

Buy a new TT with it installed


















Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Just got back from CESin Vegas.

I'm going to add this to Suburban in the next 30 days.



















6.5 inch Wide color TFT Active Matrix Display 
Motorized Slide-down Front Panel 
Interactive Touchscreen Control with GUI 
Audio Easy Control Mode while Playing Visual Source 
Selectable Wall Paper (5 Patterns) 
Installer/Backup Memory of Audio/Video Setup 
Maximum Output Power : 50W x 4 (MOSFET Power IC) 
Gold Plated 5.1ch Preouts with 5V Pre-output Level (Front/ Rear/ Center/ Subwoofer) 
2 RCA AV Inputs / 1 RCA AV Output 
Video Input for Rear View Camera 
RGB Input for Navigation System 
Dolby Pro Logic II / dts surround 
SRS WOW / Circle Surround Automotive 
4 Band Parametric EQ/ Digital X'over/ Listening Position Control 
DVD Menu Direct Touchscreen Control 
MPEG 1/2 Video files (.mpg) and JPEG files (.jpg) Playback 
Dual Zone Source & Volume Control 
DVDÂ±R/RW Compatible 
External Media Control â€" iPod Ready 
Optional TV Tuner (KTC-V500N) 
Optional Center Speaker Unit (KSC-510CTR)


----------



## 2500Ram

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just got back from CESin Vegas.
> 
> I'm going to add this to Suburban in the next 30 days.


Looks great but what's the price







I'd love to have a setup like that but for simple backup purposes I'm thinking that's out of my budget









DTS surround what's that for, oh ya when I hit something I know what corner I just crushed









Seriously it looks great but too much $$ for my blood.

Bill.

On edit I know your looking for an "entertainment" center and backup setup for your rig so please don't take my comments seriously, consider me Green with envy.


----------



## RizFam

Thor said:


> I say forget the after market.
> 
> Buy a new TT with it installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor


Show Off


















> Oregon_Camper Posted Yesterday, 11:39 PM
> Just got back from CESin Vegas.
> 
> I'm going to add this to Suburban in the next 30 days.


Yeah Jim, How much $$ ?

Tami


----------



## Bill H

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just got back from CESin Vegas.
> 
> I'm going to add this to Suburban in the next 30 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.5 inch Wide color TFT Active Matrix Display
> Motorized Slide-down Front Panel
> Interactive Touchscreen Control with GUI
> Audio Easy Control Mode while Playing Visual Source
> Selectable Wall Paper (5 Patterns)
> Installer/Backup Memory of Audio/Video Setup
> Maximum Output Power : 50W x 4 (MOSFET Power IC)
> Gold Plated 5.1ch Preouts with 5V Pre-output Level (Front/ Rear/ Center/ Subwoofer)
> 2 RCA AV Inputs / 1 RCA AV Output
> Video Input for Rear View Camera
> RGB Input for Navigation System
> Dolby Pro Logic II / dts surround
> SRS WOW / Circle Surround Automotive
> 4 Band Parametric EQ/ Digital X'over/ Listening Position Control
> DVD Menu Direct Touchscreen Control
> MPEG 1/2 Video files (.mpg) and JPEG files (.jpg) Playback
> Dual Zone Source & Volume Control
> DVDÂ±R/RW Compatible
> External Media Control â€" iPod Ready
> Optional TV Tuner (KTC-V500N)
> Optional Center Speaker Unit (KSC-510CTR)


Is that one gonna be up there $$ like the pioneer unit....


----------



## Oregon_Camper

2500Ram said:


> Just got back from CESin Vegas.
> 
> I'm going to add this to Suburban in the next 30 days.


Looks great but what's the price







I'd love to have a setup like that but for simple backup purposes I'm thinking that's out of my budget









DTS surround what's that for, oh ya when I hit something I know what corner I just crushed









Seriously it looks great but too much $$ for my blood.

Bill.

On edit I know your looking for an "entertainment" center and backup setup for your rig so please don't take my comments seriously, consider me Green with envy.
[/quote]

No problems Bill...









Going to cost around $1800 installed. This will be tied into our 2nd row entertainment center as well. That is why I wanted the better sound. Also, will do my GPS, iPod integration. I can add a second camera to have one at the back of the truck and one at the back of the trailer. Comes on automatically when TV is put into reverse.

We are going on a 4-5 week trip around the country Summer 2008 during my sabbatical, so having all this built in will be very nice. I will also add in at 160gb micro-drive in the TV that I can use to access TV/Movies on the fly.


----------



## NDJollyMon

Now THAT is roughin' it!


----------



## Herkdoctor

Is it Sirrus Compatible?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Herkdoctor said:


> Is it Sirrus Compatible?


Yes...


----------



## jlbabb28

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just got back from CESin Vegas.
> 
> I'm going to add this to Suburban in the next 30 days.


Looks great but what's the price







I'd love to have a setup like that but for simple backup purposes I'm thinking that's out of my budget









DTS surround what's that for, oh ya when I hit something I know what corner I just crushed









Seriously it looks great but too much $$ for my blood.

Bill.

On edit I know your looking for an "entertainment" center and backup setup for your rig so please don't take my comments seriously, consider me Green with envy.
[/quote]

No problems Bill...









Going to cost around $1800 installed. This will be tied into our 2nd row entertainment center as well. That is why I wanted the better sound. Also, will do my GPS, iPod integration. I can add a second camera to have one at the back of the truck and one at the back of the trailer. Comes on automatically when TV is put into reverse.

We are going on a 4-5 week trip around the country Summer 2008 during my sabbatical, so having all this built in will be very nice. I will also add in at 160gb micro-drive in the TV that I can use to access TV/Movies on the fly.
[/quote]

Very cool


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jlbabb28 said:


> Very cool


I'll post a picture once I get it all installed..


----------

